# Smallish Horn Howler



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This horn is on the small side. A good mid volume call with really good sound. If you would like to own him, Private Message me. $43 shipped. I will included a Green Paracord single loop lanyard with the purchase.









View attachment 927singlehowl.wav

View attachment 927agressivehowl.wav

View attachment 927theygotmetheygotme.wav


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... I am a little short on funds but I will get one soon... looks great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another nice looking horn Rick ! I really like the sounds coming out of it also...Nice work.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks nice, and I like the pup squeal recording also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich sent me a message a little bit ago and pointed out that the howls I have listed here are pretty high pitch. I the recordings posted already were taken close to the tip of the reed. The following recordings are a little deeper when utilizing the middle of the reed.

View attachment little deeper.wav

View attachment little deeper2.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Advice from the Master well taken. That little deeper is right on, way to go Rick !!!


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice call they sound great!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Ed. Yeah I am not sure why I did not put them up in the first place....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you byrock. I really like this call.....


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Rick is improving very quickly in the call building department, and I really enjoy watching him progress.
Keep up the good work Rick.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Rich. And thank you for the advice.


----------

